# Interesting article on Dawkins Campaign



## fredtgreco (Nov 25, 2009)

Richard Dawkins has started a campaign against Christianity (and all religion, apparently) call "Please Don't Label Me." There is a great deal of irony found in the latest ad. I discuss it in a brief blog post here:

Christ Church PCA Blog Archive The irony of Happiness

You can read the original story here:
Children who front Richard Dawkins' atheist ads are evangelicals -Times Online


----------



## a mere housewife (Nov 25, 2009)

Now that was a happy thing to read (and who could help smiling back at those kids).


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 25, 2009)

Very nice. It is troubling that the 'autonomy of the child' is coming to the fore there. 'Let's let the child decide' is a terrifying prospect, were it legislated.


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with Dawkins in a small way. I refuse to call some of my little sisters Christians because they aren't saved. They haven't made a confession of faith or shown any fruit of salvation; the last thing I want is a little false convert in the house. Of course, the adults in the house are in no way passive on the matter and are not willing to just "let them choose what fits them best." No way. It is a battle to constantly direct their eyes to Christ until, Lord willing, one day He drags them to Himself. Regardless, they aren't Christians, so I am not going to label them as such.


----------



## Zenas (Nov 25, 2009)

ROFL is an appropriate acronym.


----------



## Sgt Grit (Nov 25, 2009)

Let me see… There is no God, life is meaningless then you die and become fertilizer. Now smile! Somehow I feel the picture would have come out different.


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 25, 2009)

Um, you forgot that you started as electrified pond scum.


----------



## Sgt Grit (Nov 25, 2009)

Sorry,

I should have wrote, “You electrified pond scum there is no God, life is meaningless then you die and become fertilizer. Now smile!

BTW "Electrified Pond Scum" is a great name for a Rock Band


----------



## JennyG (Nov 25, 2009)

Sgt Grit said:


> Sorry,
> 
> I should have wrote, “You electrified pond scum there is no God, life is meaningless then you die and become fertilizer. Now smile!
> 
> BTW "Electrified Pond Scum" is a great name for a Rock Band


Isn't it just?
There could be a thesis on the nature of rock music (philosophical, sociological, theological, spiritual) in there somewhere


----------



## Wayne (Nov 25, 2009)

Sarge:

The same rock band name thought sprang to my mind too!

That, or pretty fair t-shirt.

[Later on, the band becomes world famous and the name is shortened in common usage to "EPS".]


----------

